# Problemy z karta Ati X600

## Wojtek_

Witam!

Korzystam z laptopa z karta ATi Mobility Radeon x600 i od paru miesiecy nie udaje mi sie jej uruchomic. Z gory zaznaczam ze uzywalem wszystkich mozliwych how-to i handbookow jakie znalazlem w internecie, lecz karta wciaz nie chce dzialac poprawnie. Moze najpierw output glxinfo:

```

name of display: :1.0

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".

display: :1  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON X600 Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (2.0.5946 (8.27.10))

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2e 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 Ncon

0x2f 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 Ncon

```

I kilka bledow w dmesg:

Blad 1

```

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI Error (evgpeblk-0284): Unknown GPE method type: C278 (name not of form _Lxx  or _Exx) [20060127]

ACPI Error (evgpeblk-0284): Unknown GPE method type: C1F1 (name not of form _Lxx  or _Exx) [20060127]

ACPI Error (evgpeblk-0284): Unknown GPE method type: C279 (name not of form _Lxx  or _Exx) [20060127]

ACPI Error (evgpeblk-0284): Unknown GPE method type: C27A (name not of form _Lxx  or _Exx) [20060127]

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

```

Blad 2

```

PCI quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 1100-113f claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Bus #03 (-#06) may be hidden behind transparent bridge #02 (-#03) (try 'pci =assign-busses')

```

Blad 3

```

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 9 of bridge 0000:00:1c.1 

```

I na dokladke lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M24 1P [Radeon Mobility X600]

02:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

02:06.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

02:06.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

02:06.4 Class 0805: Texas Instruments PCI6411, PCI6421, PCI6611, PCI6621, PCI7411, PCI7421, PCI7611, PCI7621 Secure Digital (SD) Controller

02:06.5 Communication controller: Texas Instruments PCI6411, PCI6421, PCI6611, PCI6621, PCI7411, PCI7421, PCI7611, PCI7621 Smart Card Controller (SMC)

10:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 11) 

```

Dla uzupelnienia dodam jeszcze ze X'y chodza poprawnie tylko ze nie ma DRI. ATI Config Panel twierdzi ze nie mam karty zgodnej z ATi itp. itd. Z gory dzieki za jakakolwiek pomoc. Pozdrawiam

----------

## Crenshaw

Przeciez dziala ;P

```

...

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc. 

OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON X600 Generic 

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (2.0.5946 (8.27.10)) 

...

```

Wiec w czym problem?

L

----------

## Wojtek_

To w takim razie skad to sie bierze:

```

direct rendering: No 

```

----------

## Crenshaw

A pokaz xorg.conf? Masz tam cos takiego:

```

Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

```

L

----------

## mbar

 *Wojtek_ wrote:*   

> PCI: Bus #03 (-#06) may be hidden behind transparent bridge #02 (-#03) (try 'pci =assign-busses')
> 
> 

 

Umiemy czytać? try 'pci =assign-busses'

----------

## Wojtek_

Mam ten fragment w xorg.conf. Czytac umiem i probowalem bootowac z 'pci=assignbusses' i dalej nie dziala. Dodam jeszcze ze 'pci=routeirq' tez probowalem.

----------

## mbar

Taa, tylko że to trzeba dodać w linijce kernela w GRUBie lub Lilo.  :Wink:  A w ogóle to może byś podał emerge --info, bo nawet nie mamy pojęcia z jakimi flagami skompilowałeś X-y.

----------

## Wojtek_

Wiem gdzie podaje sie parametry bootowania i dodalem je do grub.conf. emerge--info podam jak bede przy komputerze.

----------

## mbar

 *Wojtek_ wrote:*   

> Mam ten fragment w xorg.conf

 

Jakoś zrozumiałem, że chodzi Ci o pci=assign-busses. Po tym już nie powinno być już tego błędu w dmesg, bynajmniej na moim laptopie znika.

----------

## Wojtek_

Moje emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.4

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.blueyonder.co.uk/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ "

LANG="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="en pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/portage-xgl"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 16bit X aac acpi alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cdr cgi cli crypt cups dri dvd eds emboss encode esd exif expot fat firefox foomaticdb fortran ftp gd gdbm gg gif gimp glitz glut glx gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal howl ibam id3 ieee1394 imlib ipv6 irda isdnlog java javascript jpeg lcms libg++ libwww lm_sensors logitech-mouse mad mikmod mmx mmxext motif mozilla mp3 mp4live mpeg mpeg2 ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ntfs ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl pmu png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sata sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev v4l vidix vorbis widescreen wifi xml xmms xorg xv xvid zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_kbd input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics input_devices_-acecad input_devices_-aiptek input_devices_-calcomp input_devices_-citron input_devices_-digitaledge input_devices_-dmc input_devices_-dynapro input_devices_-elo2300 input_devices_-elographics input_devices_-evdev input_devices_-fpit input_devices_-hyperpen input_devices_-jamstudio input_devices_-joystick input_devices_-magellan input_devices_-magictouch input_devices_-microtouch input_devices_-mutouch input_devices_-palmax input_devices_-penmount input_devices_-spaceorb input_devices_-summa input_devices_-tek4957 input_devices_-ur98 input_devices_-vmmouse input_devices_-void kernel_linux linguas_en linguas_pl userland_GNU video_cards_fglrx video_cards_vga"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Po dodaniu tego parametru bootowania problem w dmesg znika, ale akceleracja wciaz nie dziala.

----------

## mbar

A Xorg.log?

----------

## Wojtek_

```
Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 i686

Current Operating System: Linux eniac 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 #43 SMP PREEMPT Sat Aug 19 07:27:42 GMT 2006 i686

Build Date: 18 August 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.94.log", Time: Mon Aug 21 16:41:19 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "WXGA"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI"

(**) |-->Input Device "Touchpad"

(**) |-->Input Device "Logitech"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) FontPath is completely invalid.  Using compiled-in default.

(==) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi,/usr/share/fonts/TTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

Couldn't open RGB_DB '/usr/lib/X11/rgb'

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2590 card 103c,0934 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2591 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,2660 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:1: chip 8086,2662 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2658 card 103c,0934 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2659 card 103c,0934 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,265a card 103c,0934 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,265c card 103c,0934 rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev d3 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1e:2: chip 8086,266e card 103c,0934 rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:3: chip 8086,266d card 103c,0934 rev 03 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2641 card 103c,0934 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,266f card 103c,0934 rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,3150 card 103c,0934 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 14e4,167d card 103c,0934 rev 11 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 04:04:0: chip 8086,4220 card 103c,12f6 rev 05 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 04:06:0: chip 104c,8031 card 4000,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 04:06:2: chip 104c,8032 card 103c,0934 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 04:06:3: chip 104c,8033 card 103c,0934 rev 00 class 01,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 04:06:4: chip 104c,8034 card 103c,0934 rev 00 class 08,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 04:06:5: chip 104c,8035 card 103c,0934 rev 00 class 07,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00002800 - 0x000028ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00002c00 - 0x00002cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc8800000 - 0xc8bfffff (0x400000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xc83fffff (0x400000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,4,8), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00004800 - 0x000048ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc8400000 - 0xc87fffff (0x400000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x88000000 - 0x89ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (4:6:0), (4,5,8), BCTRL: 0x03c4 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 5 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x88000000 - 0x89ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc M24 1P [Radeon Mobility X600] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/27, 0xc8800000/16, I/O @ 0x2000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xc8410000 - 0xc8410fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xc840f000 - 0xc840ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xc840e000 - 0xc840efff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xc840d000 - 0xc840dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xc840c000 - 0xc840c0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xc840b000 - 0xc840b0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xc840a000 - 0xc840a0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xc8408000 - 0xc8409fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xc8404000 - 0xc8407fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xc8402000 - 0xc84027ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xc8400000 - 0xc8400fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xc800ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xc8c02000 - 0xc8c020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xc8c01000 - 0xc8c011ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xc8c00000 - 0xc8c003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xc8800000 - 0xc880ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x00003580 - 0x0000358f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00003500 - 0x0000357f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00003200 - 0x0000323f (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00003100 - 0x000031ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00003040 - 0x0000305f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00003020 - 0x0000303f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x0000301f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xc8410000 - 0xc8410fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xc840f000 - 0xc840ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xc840e000 - 0xc840efff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xc840d000 - 0xc840dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xc840c000 - 0xc840c0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xc840b000 - 0xc840b0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xc840a000 - 0xc840a0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xc8408000 - 0xc8409fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xc8404000 - 0xc8407fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xc8402000 - 0xc84027ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xc8400000 - 0xc8400fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xc800ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xc8c02000 - 0xc8c020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xc8c01000 - 0xc8c011ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xc8c00000 - 0xc8c003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xc8800000 - 0xc880ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x00003580 - 0x0000358f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00003500 - 0x0000357f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00003200 - 0x0000323f (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00003100 - 0x000031ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00003040 - 0x0000305f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00003020 - 0x0000303f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x0000301f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xc8410000 - 0xc8410fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xc840f000 - 0xc840ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xc840e000 - 0xc840efff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xc840d000 - 0xc840dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xc840c000 - 0xc840c0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xc840b000 - 0xc840b0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xc840a000 - 0xc840a0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xc8408000 - 0xc8409fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xc8404000 - 0xc8407fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xc8402000 - 0xc84027ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xc8400000 - 0xc8400fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xc800ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0xc8c02000 - 0xc8c020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0xc8c01000 - 0xc8c011ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0xc8c00000 - 0xc8c003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0xc8800000 - 0xc880ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [21] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00003580 - 0x0000358f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00003500 - 0x0000357f (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00003200 - 0x0000323f (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00003100 - 0x000031ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00003040 - 0x0000305f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00003020 - 0x0000303f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x0000301f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 6.8.99.8, module version = 8.27.10

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.4

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

   RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

   MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

   RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

   RADEON 9250/9200 Series (RV280 5961),

   RADEON 9250/9200 Series (RV280 5962),

   RADEON 9250/9200 Series (RV280 5964), FireMV 2200 PCI (RV280 5965),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

   FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

   RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

   RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

   RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152), RADEON 9600 (RV350 4E51),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9500 (M11 4E52), MOBILITY RADEON 9550 (M12 4E56),

   RADEON 9500 (R300 4144), RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146),

   FireGL Z1 (R300 4147), RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44),

   RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45), RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46),

   FireGL X1 (R300 4E47), RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148),

   RADEON 9500 (R350 4149), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

   FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9600 (RV351 4155),

   RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48), RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49),

   RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A), FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

   MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300/X550 (RV370 5B60),

   RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), RADEON X550 (RV370 5B63),

   FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64), FireMV 2200 (RV370 5B65),

   MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5461),

   MOBILITY RADEON X600 SE (M24 5462), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

   RADEON X600/X550 Series (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54),

   MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152),

   MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154), RADEON X800 (R420 4A48),

   RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A),

   RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B), RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C),

   FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D), MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

   RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4F),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50),

   RADEON X800 VE (R420 4A54), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

   RADEON X800 GTO (R423 5549),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

   RADEON X800 GT (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

   FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

   MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

   MOBILITY RADEON X800 (M28 5D4A), RADEON X800 XL (R430 554D),

   RADEON X800 GT (R430 554E), RADEON X800 GTO (R430 554F),

   RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 5D4D),

   RADEON X800 GTO (R480 5D4F), FireGL V7200 (R480 5D50),

   RADEON X850 XT (R480 5D52), RADEON X850 (R481 4B48),

   RADEON X850 XT (R481 4B49), RADEON X850 SE (R481 4B4A),

   RADEON X850 PRO (R481 4B4B),

   RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R481 4B4C),

   MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

   FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A),

   RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B), RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C),

   RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D), RADEON X700/X550 Series (RV410 5E4F),

   MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653),

   MOBILITY RADEON X700 XL (M26-XC 564F),

   RADEON 9000/9100 IGP Series (RS300 5834),

   RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9000 IGP (RL300MB 7835),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS400 5A41), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS400 5A42),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS480 5954), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS480 5955),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS482 5974), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS482 5975),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RC410 5A61), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RC410 5A62),

   RADEON X1800 (R520 7100), MOBILITY RADEON X1800 XT (M58 7101),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1800 (M58 7102), MOBILITY FireGL V7200 (M58 7103),

   FireGL V7200 (R520 7104), FireGL V5300 (R520 7105),

   MOBILITY FireGL V7100 (M58 7106), RADEON X1800 Series (R520 7108),

   RADEON X1800 Series (R520 7109), RADEON X1800 Series (R520 710A),

   RADEON X1800 Series (R520 710B), RADEON X1800 Series (R520 710C),

   FireGL V7300 (R520 710E), FireGL V7350 (R520 710F),

   RADEON X1300 PRO (RV505 7143), RADEON X1300 (RV505 7147),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 714B), MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 714C),

   RADEON X1300 Series (RV505 715F), RADEON X1600 Series (RV515 7140),

   RADEON X1300 Series (RV515 7142), MOBILITY FireGL (M54 GL 7144),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1400 (M54 7145), RADEON X1300 Series (RV515 7146),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 7149), MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 714A),

   RADEON X1300 Series (RV515 714D), RADEON X1300 Series (RV515 714E),

   FireGL V3300 (RV515 7152), RADEON X1300 Series (RV515 715E),

   FireStream 2U (R580 724E), FireStream 2U (R580 724F),

   RADEON X1600 Series (RV530 71C0), RADEON X1600 Series (RV530 71C2),

   MOBILITY FireGL V5200 (M56 71C4), MOBILITY RADEON X1600 (M56 71C5),

   RADEON X1600 Series (RV530 LE 71C6),

   RADEON X1600 Series (RV530 VE 71CE), FireGL V3400 (RV530 71D2),

   FireGL V5200 (RV530 71DA), RADEON X1600 Series (RV530 SE 71DE),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 7240), RADEON X1900 (R580 7243),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 7244), RADEON X1900 (R580 7245),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 7246), RADEON X1900 (R580 7247),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 7248), RADEON X1900 (R580 7249),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 724A), RADEON X1900 (R580 724B),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 724C), RADEON X1900 (R580 724D)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.27.10

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.27g1                           

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Jul 27 2006 21:57:31

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.27.1.1.2.3-driver-lnx-282878

(--) Chipset MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xc8410000 - 0xc8410fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xc840f000 - 0xc840ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xc840e000 - 0xc840efff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xc840d000 - 0xc840dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xc840c000 - 0xc840c0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xc840b000 - 0xc840b0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xc840a000 - 0xc840a0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xc8408000 - 0xc8409fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xc8404000 - 0xc8407fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xc8402000 - 0xc84027ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xc8400000 - 0xc8400fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xc800ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0xc8c02000 - 0xc8c020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0xc8c01000 - 0xc8c011ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0xc8c00000 - 0xc8c003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0xc8800000 - 0xc880ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [21] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00003580 - 0x0000358f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00003500 - 0x0000357f (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00003200 - 0x0000323f (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00003100 - 0x000031ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00003040 - 0x0000305f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00003020 - 0x0000303f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x0000301f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x8200598

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xc8410000 - 0xc8410fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xc840f000 - 0xc840ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xc840e000 - 0xc840efff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xc840d000 - 0xc840dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xc840c000 - 0xc840c0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xc840b000 - 0xc840b0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xc840a000 - 0xc840a0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xc8408000 - 0xc8409fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xc8404000 - 0xc8407fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xc8402000 - 0xc84027ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xc8400000 - 0xc8400fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xc800ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0xc8c02000 - 0xc8c020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0xc8c01000 - 0xc8c011ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0xc8c00000 - 0xc8c003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0xc8800000 - 0xc880ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [21] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [22] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [23] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [24] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00003580 - 0x0000358f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00003500 - 0x0000357f (0x80) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00003200 - 0x0000323f (0x40) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00003100 - 0x000031ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00003040 - 0x0000305f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00003020 - 0x0000303f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x0000301f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [36] 0   0   0xc88203b0 - 0xc88203bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [37] 0   0   0xc88203c0 - 0xc88203df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CapabilitiesEx" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "mirror"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVFormat" "NTSC-M"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "VIDEO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "off"

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150)" (Chipset = 0x3150)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x103c, PciSubDevice = 0x0934)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xc0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xc8800000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 65472 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI MOBILITY RADEON X600   

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: P24 

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 6.8.99.8, module version = 8.27.10

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kByte, Type: DDR SGRAM / SDRAM

(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: LCD on internal LVDS

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: CMO  Model: 1500  Serial#: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2003  Week: 2

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): No DPMS capabilities specified; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.585 redY: 0.355   greenX: 0.299 greenY: 0.584

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.154 blueY: 0.135   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 71.0 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1440 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 802  v_sync_end 808 v_blanking: 823 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 59  V max: 61 Hz, H min: 48  H max: 50 kHz, PixClock max 80 MHz

(II) fglrx(0):  N154I1

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: Color LCD

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - LCD on internal LVDS

(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000004

(II) fglrx(0): POWERplay version 3.  3 power states available:

(II) fglrx(0):   1. 398/270MHz @ 60Hz [enable load balancing]

(II) fglrx(0):   2. 105/122MHz @ 60Hz [low voltage, enable sleep]

(II) fglrx(0):   3. 105/122MHz @ 60Hz [thermal diode mode]

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total of 14 modes found for primary display.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x800 (pitch 0)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x800": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"   71.00  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 802 808 823

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   71.00  1024 1200 1232 1440  768 786 792 823

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   71.00  800 1088 1120 1440  600 702 708 823

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x768": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x768"   71.00  1280 1328 1360 1440  768 786 792 823

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "848x480": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "848x480"   71.00  848 1112 1144 1440  480 642 648 823

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x576": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x576"   71.00  720 1048 1080 1440  576 690 696 823

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x480": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"   71.00  720 1048 1080 1440  480 642 648 823

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   71.00  640 1008 1040 1440  480 642 648 823

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   71.00  640 1008 1040 1440  400 602 608 823

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x350": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x350"   71.00  640 1008 1040 1440  350 577 583 823

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   71.00  512 944 976 1440  384 594 600 823

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   71.00  400 888 920 1440  300 702 708 823 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   71.00  320 848 880 1440  240 642 648 823 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   71.00  320 848 880 1440  200 602 608 823 doublescan

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x800 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x800": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"   71.00  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 802 808 823

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   71.00  1024 1200 1232 1440  768 786 792 823

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   71.00  800 1088 1120 1440  600 702 708 823

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x768": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x768"   71.00  1280 1328 1360 1440  768 786 792 823

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "848x480": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "848x480"   71.00  848 1112 1144 1440  480 642 648 823

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x576": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x576"   71.00  720 1048 1080 1440  576 690 696 823

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x480": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"   71.00  720 1048 1080 1440  480 642 648 823

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   71.00  640 1008 1040 1440  480 642 648 823

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   71.00  640 1008 1040 1440  400 602 608 823

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x350": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x350"   71.00  640 1008 1040 1440  350 577 583 823

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   71.00  512 944 976 1440  384 594 600 823

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   71.00  400 888 920 1440  300 702 708 823 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   71.00  320 848 880 1440  240 642 648 823 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   71.00  320 848 880 1440  200 602 608 823 doublescan

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (330, 210) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (98, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x00000320

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): ATI GART size: 128 MB

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xc8800000 - 0xc880ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xc8410000 - 0xc8410fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xc840f000 - 0xc840ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xc840e000 - 0xc840efff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xc840d000 - 0xc840dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xc840c000 - 0xc840c0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xc840b000 - 0xc840b0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xc840a000 - 0xc840a0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xc8408000 - 0xc8409fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xc8404000 - 0xc8407fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xc8402000 - 0xc84027ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0xc8400000 - 0xc8400fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xc800ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0xc8c02000 - 0xc8c020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0xc8c01000 - 0xc8c011ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0xc8c00000 - 0xc8c003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0xc8800000 - 0xc880ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [23] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [24] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

   [25] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [26] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [27] 0   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00003580 - 0x0000358f (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00003500 - 0x0000357f (0x80) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00003200 - 0x0000323f (0x40) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00003100 - 0x000031ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00003040 - 0x0000305f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00003020 - 0x0000303f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x0000301f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [39] 0   0   0xc88203b0 - 0xc88203bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [40] 0   0   0xc88203c0 - 0xc88203df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) fglrx(0): UMM Bus area:     0xc05e9000 (size=0x039f7000)

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xc05e9000 (size=0x039f7000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x.y with x.y >= 99.8

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.0.0.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 6

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x2000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0x2000 to 0xb6fc9000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0x3000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.27.10

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Jul 27 2006

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.16-gentoo-r9

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0x00004000

(II) fglrx(0): [pcie] 131072 kB allocated with handle 0xdeadbeef

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 65536

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0x00008000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xc0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x005e9000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,1210)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,800) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Solid Lines

   Dashed Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      30 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 410

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 16.

(II) fglrx(0): Exposed events to the /proc interface

(==) RandR enabled

```

Last edited by Wojtek_ on Mon Aug 21, 2006 4:09 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Wojtek_

```

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.4 (1404)

(--) Touchpad auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event1

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "on"

(**) Option "LeftEdge" "1700"

(**) Option "RightEdge" "5300"

(**) Option "TopEdge" "1700"

(**) Option "BottomEdge" "4200"

(**) Option "FingerLow" "25"

(**) Option "FingerHigh" "30"

(**) Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

(**) Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

(**) Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

(--) Touchpad touchpad found

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Touchpad: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Logitech: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Logitech: Protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) Logitech: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Buttons" "10"

(==) Logitech: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Logitech: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Logitech: Buttons: 14

(**) Option "Resolution" "800"

(**) Logitech: Resolution: 800

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us,lt"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us,lt"

(**) Option "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbOptions: "grp:alt_shift_toggle"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Touchpad" (type: MOUSE)

Synaptics DeviceInit called

SynapticsCtrl called.

Synaptics DeviceOn called

(--) Touchpad auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event1

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

(--) Touchpad touchpad found

(II) Logitech: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

SynapticsCtrl called.

SynapticsCtrl called.

SynapticsCtrl called.

```

----------

## mbar

Wszystko wygląda całkiem ładnie, szczególnie (II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled . Tak więc to raczej nie kwestia sterownika, tylko jakiegoś głupiego błedu w konfiguracji, który się gdzieś schował...

----------

## RedHand

Nie używasz przypadkiem xgla?

----------

## Wojtek_

Uzywam, tylko ze nie widze absolutnie zadnych jego efektow.. tzn probuje uzyc i gnome normalnie sie odpala i dziala jak zwykle - bez zadnych efektow.

----------

## RedHand

Skoro korzystasz z XGL to Direct rendering będzie zawsze na No. A za efekty jest odpowiedzialny compiz. Może go nie masz albo nie uruchamiasz?

----------

## Wojtek_

Probuje odpalic Xgl przez skrypt startxg.sh z gentoo-wiki. Niestety kiedy wybiore sesje Xgl, to wlacza sie zwykly gnome - tyle ze niewiarygodnie spowolniony. Kiedy odpale normalna sesje gnome to akceleracja dziala, wiec tamten problem akurat rozwiazalem.

----------

